# Need to Identify a Trek OCLV Carbon Road Bike



## andre21a1 (Mar 26, 2021)

I am trying to figure out the model, year, and size of a red Trek OCLV Carbon road bike. Please help. The serial number is WR0644395. I have included the pictures of the bike and the serial number in this email. 

I already wrote to Trek customer support team. But unfortunately, they have no information available.
The WR indicates to them that this was a warranty replacement frame but they did not keep track of information on those.







































































did not keep track of information on those.


----------



## JapanCycles8 (Mar 27, 2021)

Trek has a great site for this 2007 Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle

I'm guessing it's in the 2005-2008 range based on shapes and gears, but you will have to dig more to figure out exactly which one.

Happy hunting!


----------



## andre21a1 (Mar 26, 2021)

JapanCycles8 said:


> Trek has a great site for this 2007 Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle
> 
> I'm guessing it's in the 2005-2008 range based on shapes and gears, but you will have to dig more to figure out exactly which one.
> 
> Happy hunting!


Thank you for your help.


----------



## jimmieveges (Sep 12, 2020)

I have a 2013 model and says same thing on frame something they were playing with around that time Ultegra components look around same time period I hope this helps you


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

It's a 2003 or 2004 5200. In 2005 they went to the 'Madone' name and got rid of the wishbone seatstay. Yours is made with OCLV120 carbon. I checked some of the model year links from the archive link and was surprised that the paired spoke wheels went on for a few more years. Lots of people had issues with those wheels, but I never did with probably 25k miles on those wheels. The galvanizing/corrosion between the dropouts and the carbon fiber show some of the bike's age, but that's no worry, that's a fine bike to ride.


----------



## andre21a1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your help and suggestions. Base on the shape of the frame, the color, and components, I have narrowed it down to 
2007 Madone SL 5.2. Let me know what your thought.






2007 Madone SL 5.2 - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle







archive.trekbikes.com


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Guess I thought you were saying that this was 9-speed?


----------

